# Once again...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi! Went to review yesterday. DH and I have decided to try ICSI once again. New cycle will begin in Jan. I am feeling excited yet anxious; hopeful yet fearful. We are both hoping and praying that we will be successful this time...


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Breige , good to hear you starting in jan , it will fly in hun       how have you been


----------

